# Hornets at Nuggets Gamethread



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We are down by single digits almost ending the first half.

J.R. doesn't look like he's able to pull of a revenge kind of game. 0-7.:biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I do not enjoy watching the Hornets right now.

Score is 92-81 Denver with 8:00 left.

I don't see the Hornets pulling this one out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Worse shooting night of CP's nba career. No Hornet is shooting particularly well tonight actually.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

tied at 103 with 02.9. Hornets ball. I don't want to watch. I'll just check the boxscore later. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West misses to crucial free throws and Paul should've stopped shooting a long time ago.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow is all I can say right now. I can't talk right now. I'll be back to talk about it on tomorrow.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Haha, I didn't want to watch the scoreboard either, haha.

Impressive to say the least.

Impressive.

Impressive.

Impressive.

That was 3, no 4 Impressives, now it's 5.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Easily the ugliest game of the season for the Hornets. I don't know how they're going to play against the Bucks on tomorrow after this hard fought win and overtime.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Really.

Why do the Spurs get 2 full week rests this month.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Really.
> 
> Why do the Spurs get 2 full week rests this month.


Really? They get that much rest? Some of the days must coincide with the All-Star break right?

Edit: I just checked their schedule for this month. Looks normal to me.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

haha! been arguing with the mad Nuggets supporters at school about this game all week! 3-0 suckers!!! (and I told them we would win on the buzzer too lol).


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Really? They get that much rest? Some of the days must coincide with the All-Star break right?
> 
> Edit: I just checked their schedule for this month. Looks normal to me.


Haha, I didn't mean 2 in a row.

But the last game was vs Phoenix(Amare's manhood), and then tonight, that's a lot of rest.

Next week they are getting what everyone does... A non so active month, just 10 games.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So well, the hero tonight was Mason.

Let's give him some love.:chill:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

To Mason ..:cheers:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is big if you want to make the playoffs.Denver has the 8th spot now.Really I'm not sure the Hornets wouldn't be better off with a lottery pick.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Honestly I'm not too sure how I feel about them making the playoffs. I really dislike seeing them lose though. But if they're just going to end up with an 8th seed, I think I'd prefer the lottery pick.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Recap...*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=270207007

DENVER (AP) -- _Desmond Mason didn't wait to celebrate his first NBA game-winner.

While the officials huddled to review his scrambling putback as overtime expired, Mason was already enjoying the New Orleans Hornets' 114-112 victory over the Denver Nuggets on Wednesday night.

"I knew it went in on time," said Mason, who led the Hornets with 23 points. "When I put the ball up I didn't see a red light. When it left my hand there was no red light. I laid the ball in and actually turned around the other way because I knew it was a bucket."

Mason's buzzer beater came after Chris Paul's short jumper with less than a second remaining was blocked by Carmelo Anthony.

"I caught it and went straight up as quick as possible," Mason said. "I was focused on Chris Paul and then the ball got tipped. I looked down, got the ball and went straight up. Nene was a couple of inches from blocking it."_


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Hornets making the playoffs will be a nice option for any off season free agents. I believe more so than a lottery team. (unless it's a top two lottery team...)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rids said:


> Hornets making the playoffs will be a nice option for any off season free agents. I believe more so than a lottery team. (unless it's a top two lottery team...)


I'd have to disagree. Maybe in last years draft but not this years. Though I will take the playoffs anytime its possible.

Great win by the Hornets though. Really balanced scoring and Desmon Mason is playing like the player I wanted all along.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The one time in my life I fall asleep on a Hornets game, they would make a miraculous comeback. And to top it off, a buzzer beating shot in overtime. They were playing lethargic the last time I remember watching the television.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan, I tried to turn away. Sometimes watching the Hornets are like watching a train wreck. You know you should look away but you just can't. LOL! They surprised the heck out of me last night though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im watching the replay now...Bobby Jackson played really well.

I'm not sure if the Iverson/Carmelo experiment is going to work over the long haul. They both could blow up and really get hot in the playoffs and thats all they would need to do.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im watching the replay now...*Bobby Jackson played really well*.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Iverson/Carmelo experiment is going to work over the long haul. They both could blow up and really get hot in the playoffs and thats all they would need to do.


Yeah Bobby had a pretty good game. Games prior to last night he had been slumping a bit but I was glad to see him snap out of it some last night. Hopefully he can do the same tonight against the Bucks.


----------

